# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Πρόγραμμα σχεδίασης pcb πλακετών

## giorgos thesalonikh

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς κάποιο πρόγραμμα για σχεδίαση πλακέτας pcb στον υ/π??και πως λέγεται??θέλω να πειραματιστω λίγο στο να φτιαξω πλακετα είτε με τη μέθοδο του ή σίδερωματος είτε με υγρά ...
Ευχαριστώ.

ΥΓ
Αν υπάρχει και για κινητό Android. τίποτα ακόμα πιο καλά θα είναι..

----------


## nyannaco

Δες στο αδελφό forum hlektronika.gr, εχει σχετικό section με αρκετές επιλογές.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Ok.ευχαριστω πολύ..θα το κοιτάξω

----------


## abrous

> Ok.ευχαριστω πολύ..θα το κοιτάξω



Στο Hlektronika.gr εχεις ανεβασει το θεμα με τετοιο τροπο που δεν μπορει να σου απαντησει κανεις. 
Στο θεμα μας : Καταλαβαινω οτι θελεις κατι απλο και τσαμπα.
- PcbWeb Designer (http://www.pcbweb.com/)
- ZenitPCB  (http://www.zenitpcb.com/)
- KiCad Eda - open source (http://kicad-pcb.org/)
- Circuit Maker (https://www.altium.com/circuitmaker/overview)  - Limited Community version of AltiumDesigner 

Ολα δυστυχως εχουν καποιο χρονο εκμαθησης οποτε χρειαζεται προσοχη στο που θα ξοδεψεις το χρονο σου. Αν ειναι κατι που σε ενδιαφερει επαγγελματικα, θα σου προτεινα να πας στο CircuitMaker που ειναι μια (κατα καποιο τροπο) online περιορισμενη εκδοση του AltiumDesigner. Αυτο σημαινει οτι ο χρονος σου δεν θα παει χαμενος για να μαθεις ενα ερασιτεχνικο εργαλειο αλλα αργοτερα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τις βασεις για να περασεις στην Pro εκδοση.

Happy routing,

Αγγελος

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς κάποιο πρόγραμμα για σχεδίαση πλακέτας pcb στον υ/π??και πως λέγεται??θέλω να πειραματιστω λίγο στο να φτιαξω πλακετα είτε με τη μέθοδο του ή σίδερωματος είτε με υγρά ...
> Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> ΥΓ
> Αν υπάρχει και για κινητό Android. τίποτα ακόμα πιο καλά θα είναι..


ExpressPCB είναι απλό αλλά μην ψάχνεις για android .... τι να προλάβεις να κάνει με το δάχτυλο στην οθονούλα ....

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Είμαι ερασιτέχνης και πειραματίζομαι μόνος στο σπίτι..
Δεν είναι παιδιά μόνο το τζάμπα ...εντάξει η πλακέτα που θέλω να φτιάξω υπάρχει στο ίντερνετ Αθήνα συγκεκριμένα και είναι φθηνό...αλλά κάποια πράγματα τα βρίσκεις στην αγορά αλλά όχι ..και έπειτα μου αρέσει να δημιουργώ της ελεύθερες μου ώρες ....
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα..θα τα κοιτάξω τα προγράμματα..

Υ.Γ
Υπάρχει τρόπος να μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε και διπλοτυπωμενα????

----------

